# That was a BLAST!!!



## TripleOcho (Mar 1, 2013)

wow is all I can say about my first time ever snowboarding. I skated for 11 years but there is nothing like snowboarding! For some reason I just never did it.

Now what sucks is I had to go back to Oklahoma for school and there is absolutely no where to shred, or should I say, Try to shred? :laugh:

What's a good starting setup? nothing to pricey but I would like some reliability.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Wait till you try surfing


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

you can snowboard in OK

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/70170-skijoaring-anybody-do.html


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

It's awesome, isn't it!?

I've had it on my to do list for a few years, but just never got around to it and I'm not a big fan of driving far from home so I got lazy about it. GF's brother mentioned wanting a ride for snowboarding to I jumped on that.

It's like a rollercoaster ride, but better!


----------

